# Indica vs Stavia's



## Hidesert

Ok Im new to all this jumble mumble about Indica and Stavia's. What are they? What are the difference's? 

When I first started inhaling, you could purchase what was called a "Matchbox".
Does anyone remember those? It was the small matchbox full of smoke, I cant remember the cost but it was around $5 a box.

So if someone can please explain to me the differences of India and Stavia I would certainly appreciate this.


----------



## umbra

first classified by ethnobotanist richard schultes, cannabis sativa, cannabis indica, and cannabis ruderalis are the three species. there is some debate as to whether ruderalis is a subspecies of indica. sativa tend to be equatorial, tall, with very cebrial type high. indica is a smaller, squat plant with very wide leaves. high is more body or couch lock. ruderalis has no thc.


----------



## Alistair

Hidesert, you just made me realize that I don't know much about marijuana at all.  Cannabis Sativa and Cannabis Indica are both of the same genus; Cannabis, but are two different species, Sativa and Indica.  Cannabis Sativa tends to grow tall (not always); whereas,  Cannabis Indica tends to grow shorter (not always).  The Sativa leaves tend have long skinny leaf blades, while Indica have shorter, fatter leaf blades.

Also, I believe that Sativa tends to give a head high, while Indica tends to give more of a body high.  

I believe that Sativa and Indica grow in different regions of the world. 

Someone else will have to jump in and give you a better definition, but I hope this helps you.

There are a lot seed banks that sell seeds that have combined genetics of both Sativa and Indica.  In other words, there are plenty of hybrids of both species. Whether Indica, Sativa, or some hybrid, there are some varieties that grow best indoors, while others do best outdoors, and some do do equally well either indoors or outdoors.


----------



## HippyInEngland




----------



## umbra

old style mexican and columbian were sativa.  And the pot used to make hash was indica. Does that help any


----------



## blancolighter

I smoke indica before I go to bed (or to get me to bed), and a sativa when I'm out chillin with my friends and bein social. Thats's kinda the basic difference in the feel of the highs for me...


----------



## bigb

ive always been told it was the trichomes and the color either milky which is a head high and amber which is homer simpson couch high. 

my understanding to sativa is that their taller skinnier leaves and take anywhere from 10-16 weeks to fully flower. 
and indicas r short fat plants with big leaves and 7-9 weeks for flowering.


----------

